# Getting search history out of my Airport Extreme?



## coolio2654 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, actually it's a time capsule, but how can I get a weblog or log of all the IPs (websites) connected computers have connected to? I'm sharing my router with someone else wirelessly, and I've been wondering what that someone else is surfing using my router .  

I have physical access and all the passwords for the time capsule, so how do I do this people?  Answers would be extremely appreciated and thanked.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 11, 2011)

You probably can't do this, unless you've set something up prior (like a firewall or IP logging solution).

Routers typically do not store logs of IPs/websites accessed, and this includes Time Capsules and AirPort products (Extreme/Express).


----------



## coolio2654 (Jan 11, 2011)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> You probably can't do this, unless you've set something up prior (like a firewall or IP logging solution).
> 
> Routers typically do not store logs of IPs/websites accessed, and this includes Time Capsules and AirPort products (Extreme/Express).


Than how can I set up and IP logging solution/firewall that will record browsing history?


----------

